
We’re destroying our kids, for nothing - kareemm
http://www.salon.com/2015/10/31/were_destroying_our_kids_for_nothing_too_much_homework_too_many_tests_too_much_needless_pressure/?utm_content=buffer6c25a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
doug1001
brilliant article, though personally very painful to read, like a gunshot
wound to the chest.

the opening sentence: "My own awakening to the toxicity of the achievement
race came the way it does to many parents: via years of trying to keep up with
it."

